# My new gallery.**NWS**



## maximph (Oct 18, 2005)

:blushing:  sorry, that link does not work anymore...:meh:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 18, 2005)

Unfortunately, the first opinion you are going to get is that you have posted in the wrong Gallery.
Critique is for photo's not web sites, I'm afraid.
I'm moving you to the proper spot. You should get feedback here.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 18, 2005)

also, you need to add a tag to your title stating that your website is not work safe.

thanks.

admin


----------



## FlashSpeedo (Oct 18, 2005)

that lady is fine. and your pictures are excellent. the black and white works real well. nice little gallery, you just need 100 times more content and you'll have something.


----------

